# stiching the same area twice... problem?



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

I checked the other threads and didn't find an answer, so...

I received a pattern from a digitizer that I had ordered, looks good, but when I go to sew it, a problem crops up. The last task for the embroidery machine (brother PR650) has to do is to sew black lines into an area which has just previously been sewn in white (the black being "crack lines" or shadows in a igloo (inuit snow house). Everything to this point has gone smoothly, but with the black lines, the machine will sew 3 to 5 stitches and then stop with a check upper and lower threads message. Those threads being okay, I will force it to continue, same issue, and so on. The stitches are kind of loose, and the underside of the image is a black mess of thread.

Oh, its for a cap, and I had to slightly (seriously, slightly) shrink the pattern to let it fit the machine's cap perameters.

Thanks


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

S Paul Williams said:


> I checked the other threads and didn't find an answer, so...
> 
> I received a pattern from a digitizer that I had ordered, looks good, but when I go to sew it, a problem crops up. The last task for the embroidery machine (brother PR650) has to do is to sew black lines into an area which has just previously been sewn in white (the black being "crack lines" or shadows in a igloo (inuit snow house). Everything to this point has gone smoothly, but with the black lines, the machine will sew 3 to 5 stitches and then stop with a check upper and lower threads message. Those threads being okay, I will force it to continue, same issue, and so on. The stitches are kind of loose, and the underside of the image is a black mess of thread.
> 
> ...


Sound like you may have reduced it to a point where the density and stitch lengths are impacting the ability of this design to sew correctly.

If you reduce the design, use stitch prossesing(in your edit software) to make sure that you are reducing the stitch count and make sure that short stitches are "filtered out". If you cannot filter it yourself, have your digitizer create the design for the exact size required. This is the best policy.


----------



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> If you reduce the design, use stitch prossesing(in your edit software) to make sure that you are reducing the stitch count and make sure that short stitches are "filtered out".


Thanks, Z. I was reducing in on the machine itself, forgetting that I should edit it on my 'puter first.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like the tension on the blk thread is off.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If all other needles are sewing correctly, something is wrong in the way the black thread is threaded on the machine. Watch as the machine is sewing... the round dials under the tensioners are how the machine detects a thread break. If the dial isn't turning, the machine stops. It's possible you think the thread is going around the dial but it's really going underneath or over the top of it. Also check the first gate that the thread goes through on the top of the head, it tends to jump out from under the gate and cause the machine to not have enough tension.


----------



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

propsuper said:


> Sounds like the tension on the blk thread is off.



Thanks Frank


----------

